# My Sister's husband the IDIOT



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My sister lives in Margate Florida.. 4+ miles from the beach and just up from Ft Lauderdale.

Her husband is refusing to leave and they are going to stay for the storm (after all they made it through Wilma)

I have coached, pleaded, used facts, etc.. but they are staying (even though they have 2 kids under 15)

I told her leave him there and head north with the kids

they are scrounging plywood, low on food, low on propane, no generator, etc, etc etc

hate to say this but there is no cure for stupid.......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sorry.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ugh awful stupidity...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Although I'm sure it is possible to come out the other side relatively unscathed but why would anyone want to risk it.

I'll keep good thoughts for your sis and the kids but the husband is on his own.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Both I and my other sister who lives in Canada are like............... WTF, if it is just you - ok, but you have two young kids..and you are not prepared at all....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear it. Let's hope the old saying that "God takes care of children and idiots" holds true for your extended family.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Idiot was the correct word choice. Pray that their stupidity doesn't harm the kids.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> My sister lives in Margate Florida.. 4+ miles from the beach and just up from Ft Lauderdale.
> 
> Her husband is refusing to leave and they are going to stay for the storm (after all they made it through Wilma)
> 
> ...


unfortunately there is...Stupid isn't drown proof. I wish them luck.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Niece and family who lives in Ft Lauderdale was in Minnesota for most of the summer they ere supposed to return this week but decided to wait another week or two. Very glad they are safe.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No food, generator, supplies.....totally unprepared and endangering his family. I was well prepared and had a plan. A proud fool is still a fool. I hope your sister and her kids survive despite his lack of judgement MM.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Maybe we'll see him on the news!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

This is just one reason pride is a sin......we will pray for their safety......


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Latest tracking shows it heading more west, so hopefully it misses them altogether. Praying!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife's brother is 31 miles (as the crow flies) from the ocean east of Orlando. They too are staying. I told my wife to have him mail copies of their wills, life insurance policies, etc. to get the message across. But she won't make waves. So she worries her head off. Now I find out that all his children from Orlando and Tampa area are staying put too. I guess the nut doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Some people just have to learn the hard way. Hopefully for the wife and kids it doesn't kill them.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Feel bad for your sister, she needs to get the hell out of Dodge with or without her nitwit husband. I wish them well.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

hopefully he didn't pass on the "darwin award" genes


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

So ... we have established your brother in-law is an idiot, is the jury still out on your sister? Likely not, huh?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I rarely wish ill on anyone, but it sounds like this guy needs to get hit square on the forehead with an airborne 75-foot luxury yacht.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

seems like alot of people are staying around the Orlando area - Disney is shutting down for two days - not doing anything for the employees .....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As far as being killed, statistically, they should be fine.

As far as suffering, look at it on the bright side, some people need to suffer to learn.

Maybe there will be a good story or 3 from them?

:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> As far as being killed, statistically, they should be fine.
> 
> As far as suffering, look at it on the bright side, some people need to suffer to learn.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing... maybe being wet, tired, hungry and bitten by fire ants for a few days will give him a LIGHT BULB moment... I hope they have the opportunity to feel a little fear and worried......

whats the old saying once burnt twice shy


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have always been told that there must be power, to have a light bulb moment. :vs_closedeyes: Hope they are well.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If it makes you feel better, my SIL's husband (my wife's brother) is a lazy, recovering addict idiot. Yeah, yeah, I know I'm a Christian, but sometimes I feel like I wouldn't piss up his ass if his guts were on fire.

He smoked a lot of weed when he lived at home with his parents. One late night he was working on his car (a carbureted model) and dropped the trouble light into the carburetor. Rather than push both cars out into the driveway, he let both cars and the entire garage burn to the ground.

He has raised 5 dysfunctional daughters, one severely bipolar and living in assisted living, and one who did serious time for being a drug mule. The other ones hatch babies like a fully automatic Pez dispenser.

Here's how bad it is--true story. My wife and I were grumbling about the situation, and I made an observation. I stated that when I patched we had 35 members. However these five girls have had more illegitimate babies, done more crimes and more hard time than an entire MC.

My wife got mad, stuck out her index finger to put me in my place, but stopped short. She paused, then remarked, *"Well, okay, you got me on that one..."*

It's a familial thing. The brainless gene wanders from family to family. My theory is that angels hate Thanksgiving and have found an ethereal way to disrupt it for everyone...

Good luck. You're going to need it.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> My theory is that angels hate Thanksgiving and have found an ethereal way to disrupt it for everyone...


That's gold right there. :vs_laugh:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since Irma is supposed to be heading up the west side of FL, now I have to be real concerned for grandson and his mother. Got a text a bit ago that he and his room mate are heading to higher ground. Hope it is enough. His mom, however is still staying put.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemen, boys and girls;

Below is some of the best stuff I've read in a long time!

Excellent @Tourist, Excellent!:vs_shake:



The Tourist said:


> If it makes you feel better, my SIL's husband (my wife's brother) is a lazy, recovering addict idiot. Yeah, yeah, I know I'm a Christian, but sometimes I feel like I wouldn't piss up his ass if his guts were on fire.
> 
> He smoked a lot of weed when he lived at home with his parents. One late night he was working on his car (a carbureted model) and dropped the trouble light into the carburetor. Rather than push both cars out into the driveway, he let both cars and the entire garage burn to the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy, now find me a way out...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Slippy, now find me a way out...


Isolated Government Land
3 Guys; Vinnie, Roscoe and Jimmy 2 Card 
H2SO4
TrackHoe
4 day Bonfire
Various Animal Body Parts
1 Weeks Leftover Hair from a Super Cuts

Problem Solved...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just found out my grandson's mother lives about a half mile from Tampa Bay, elevation 11 feet. 
And she's telling us that they haven't ordered an evac. Are some people really this dumb?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Problem Solved...


Oh, I wish it was that easy. My MIL has my wife wrapped around her little finger. When mama calls, the wife beats feet down the Interstate to carry out her every whim.

...oh well, I get a lot of naps and sharpening done when the house is quiet...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I have always been told that there must be power, to have a light bulb moment. :vs_closedeyes: Hope they are well.





The Tourist said:


> If it makes you feel better, my SIL's husband (my wife's brother) is a lazy, recovering addict idiot. Yeah, yeah, I know I'm a Christian, but sometimes I feel like I wouldn't piss up his ass if his guts were on fire.
> 
> He smoked a lot of weed when he lived at home with his parents. One late night he was working on his car (a carbureted model) and dropped the trouble light into the carburetor. Rather than push both cars out into the driveway, he let both cars and the entire garage burn to the ground.
> 
> ...


Oh for Chriss Sake, after reading all of that, i changed my position. There are wraths of biblical proportions that happen for a reason. Seems this situation fits the bill , perfectly!


----------

